# I Think I've Found A Way To Covert Flat Workers Gently...



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2013)

I can see the wheels turning for a few of you...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ya can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him a chip maker.............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 31, 2013)

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Ya can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him a chip maker.............



You could make bowls without turning on your lathe... Nobody would ever know you're a 'turner'!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have seen it done on the table saw before- but that is a cool jig or ? Sure does not do the job that some of you do though. 
PS- May you and family have a fabulous New year David.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmmmm mass production I guess


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 31, 2013)

Cool! Hats off to the person who came up with that jig. I would probably never go there, but a cool jig none the less, I love jigs!


----------



## okietreedude (Jan 1, 2014)

dang doc, shouldn't have sold your table saw. that was pretty cool.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think that there would be enough measuring and checking of square to satisfy the OCD tendencies of the average flat work guy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> I don't think that there would be enough measuring and checking of square to satisfy the OCD tendencies of the average flat work guy.




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

